# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  problme avec servlet

## hpnet

je suis occup  reprendre pied avec Tomcat et java...
j'ai install Tomcat 6
le plugin sysdeo
je cre mon projet Tomcat
pour un fichier jsp, c'est ok
pour une servlet simple



```

```

dans le fichier web.xml


```

```

j'ai une erreur me disant que la mthode get non supporte



> Etat HTTP 405 - La m�thode HTTP GET n''est pas support�e par cette URL
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> type Rapport d'�tat
> 
> message La m�thode HTTP GET n''est pas support�e par cette URL
> 
> description La m�thode HTTP sp�cifi�e n'est pas autoris�e pour la ressource demand�e (La m�thode HTTP GET n''est pas support�e par cette URL).


une ide ?

----------


## slevy

CE qui me semble bizarre dans ton fichier web.xml c'est le tag <servlet-class>, il faut mettre le nom complet de la classe (avec le package)

Par exemple, en focntion du package o se trouve ta servlet, quelque chose comme a :



```

```

----------


## hpnet

je n'ai pas cr de package spcifique ...
le fichier java de la servlet se trouve  la racine du projet.
le path est bon.
merci quand mme

----------


## Invit

Ce nest pas expliqu clairement dans lAPI mais il semble que par dfaut, une Servlet ne supporte pas les requtes GET et POST, il faut surcharger les mthodes (sans appeler celle du parent). Dans lAPI on peu sous entendre cela :



> Overriding this method to support a GET request also automatically supports an HTTP HEAD request. A HEAD request is a GET request that returns no body in the response, only the request header fields.


Voici les corrections  effectuer pour que votre code fonctionne :
*MyTestServlet.java*


```

```

*Web.xml*
	Rien a signaler

----------


## hpnet

oui, Effectivement 
la rponse par dfaut est au format html
Merci
j'avais oubli pour l'appel avec super
A+

----------

